

Sen. Feinstein's "Improvement" to NSA Spying on Americans: Make it Legal - ffrryuu
http://www.dailytech.com/Sen+Feinsteins+Improvement+to+NSA+Spying+on+Americans+Make+it+Legal/article33681.htm

======
ScottWhigham
I can't imagine this getting a lot of play on HN. She's a Democratic senator
from California, and given how many Californians there are here and that the
Democratic part is huge in California with supporters, I just can't imagine
people here saying too much. If this was a Republican from Texas who proffered
this, it would be huge here though.

~~~
ffrryuu
There's a great picture of a person kicking the people doing the rounds. The
left foot is labeled Democrat, the right, Republican. The person kicked on the
left says he'll vote for the Republicans next time, while the person kicked on
the right says he'll vote for the Democrats next time.

